# ferie



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

mancano 5 mesi alle ferie (che a noi toccano per forza a ferragosto), speriamo di poter andare al mare in tranquillità
voi ci pensate di già?


----------



## ivanl (18 Marzo 2022)

Già prenotate per scaramanzia, ma so già che le circostanze trameranno per farmele saltare (in prima persona, mia moglie, che pare ogni volta che le togli un pezzo di vita se parli di partire per andare in giro per il mondo). Fatta per questo assicurazione annullamento


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Già prenotate per scaramanzia, ma so già che le circostanze trameranno per farmele saltare (in prima persona, mia moglie, che pare ogni volta che le togli un pezzo di vita se parli di partire per andare in giro per il mondo). Fatta per questo assicurazione annullamento


l'albergo dove vado io apre per pasqua, quindi speravo di farci un giretto il 25 aprile, magari anche il 2 giugno... mio marito su queste cose ha solo una richiesta: il parcheggio privato, quello è fondamentale, per il resto decido io


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Già deciso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Marzo 2022)

Assolutamente nessuna scelta al momento...
Manco ho la conferma del periodo...


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

Under work, devo decidere se Sardegna,  se Sardegna dove, oppure estero, comunque sempre mare


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

A proposito... i genitori del fidanzato di mia figlia hanno preso casa dove noi solitamente andavamo in ferie d'estate.... ed ora ci tocca cambiare destinazione


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Assolutamente nessuna scelta al momento...
> Manco ho la conferma del periodo...


io posso prendere le ferie un po' quando mi pare ma mio marito ha le ferie a ferragosto, quindi ci tocca pure spendere di più 
poi voglio riandare dove siamo andati l'anno scorso, con la bambina piccola voglio essere comoda, albergo e bagno dall'altra parte della strada 


Nono ha detto:


> Under work, devo decidere se Sardegna,  se Sardegna dove, oppure estero, comunque sempre mare





Nono ha detto:


> A proposito... i genitori del fidanzato di mia figlia hanno preso casa dove noi solitamente andavamo in ferie d'estate.... ed ora ci tocca cambiare destinazione


ci manca solo di andare in vacanza con quelli che non sopporti


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Marzo 2022)

Decido il giorno di prima di partire. Guerra e Covid permettendo saranno spalmate su giugno, luglio, agosto e settembre.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Casa c’è già. Spiaggia prenotata. Luglio e Agosto.


----------



## Tachipirina (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A proposito... i genitori del fidanzato di mia figlia hanno preso casa dove noi solitamente andavamo in ferie d'estate.... ed ora ci tocca cambiare destinazione


andate a La Maddalena/Caprera (meravigliose), magari il fatto di prendere 2 traghetti li trattiene dall'inseguirvi nuovamente


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io posso prendere le ferie un po' quando mi pare ma mio marito ha le ferie a ferragosto, quindi ci tocca pure spendere di più
> poi voglio riandare dove siamo andati l'anno scorso, con la bambina piccola voglio essere comoda, albergo e bagno dall'altra parte della strada
> 
> 
> ci manca solo di andare in vacanza con quelli che non sopporti


No infatti.
Non voglio rovinarmi le ferie.
Poi sono appiccicosi e logorroici.
Vorrebbero essere nostri amici, ma io gli amici voglio scegliermeli


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A proposito... i genitori del fidanzato di mia figlia hanno preso casa dove noi solitamente andavamo in ferie d'estate.... ed ora ci tocca cambiare destinazione


Ma che ve fregaaa. Andateci lo stesso.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No infatti.
> Non voglio rovinarmi le ferie.
> Poi sono appiccicosi e logorroici.
> Vorrebbero essere nostri amici, ma io gli amici voglio scegliermeli


amici... basta avere rapporti decenti


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Già prenotate per scaramanzia, ma so già che le circostanze trameranno per farmele saltare (in prima persona, *mia moglie, che pare ogni volta che le togli un pezzo di vita se parli di partire per andare in giro per il mondo*). Fatta per questo assicurazione annullamento


Perché?


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> andate a La Maddalena/Caprera (meravigliose), magari il fatto di prendere 2 traghetti li trattiene dall'inseguirvi nuovamente


Conosco. Molto bella. L'idea è di partire con 2 moto e macchina, arrivare in Corsica, attraversarla, traghetto e Sardegna.
Comunque cerchiamo parte nord, anche se ci piacerebbe zona porto cervo perché ci sono amici


----------



## ladyred (18 Marzo 2022)

Troppo presto per decidere


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> amici... basta avere rapporti decenti


Non vado in vacanza con chi ho rapporti decenti


----------



## Foglia (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Under work, devo decidere se Sardegna,  se Sardegna dove, oppure estero, comunque sempre mare


Se Sardega, consiglio da Arbatax in giù, fino a Villasimius (e pure oltre) ci sono posti spettacolari  
Non ho fatto la costa ovest, deve essere bellissima pure quella, ma tieni conto che, se hai due ragazzi, la costa orientale offre maggiori possibilità di svago 
Quella est va decisamente meglio per i "pensionati"


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io posso prendere le ferie un po' quando mi pare ma mio marito ha le ferie a ferragosto, quindi ci tocca pure spendere di più
> poi voglio riandare dove siamo andati l'anno scorso, con la bambina piccola voglio essere comoda, albergo e bagno dall'altra parte della strada


Dove andrete?


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se Sardega, consiglio da Arbatax in giù, fino a Villasimius (e pure oltre) ci sono posti spettacolari
> Non ho fatto la costa ovest, deve essere bellissima pure quella, ma tieni conto che, se hai due ragazzi, la costa orientale offre maggiori possibilità di svago
> Quella est va decisamente meglio per i "pensionati"


Si, un anno sono stato in costa rei ed ho girato un po


----------



## Foglia (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Casa c’è già. Spiaggia prenotata. Luglio e Agosto.


Due mesi al mare. Poveretti!


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dove andrete?


riviera romagnola


----------



## ladyred (18 Marzo 2022)

Vorrei tornare in Irlanda. Mi manca dopo questa pausa Covid.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> riviera romagnola


Con la bimba piccola è una scelta molto molto comoda . 
Mai stata però io coi bimbi...e andata 1 volta sola da ragazza 
Un anno col piccolo di 3 mesi...siamo andati alle 5 terre...posti bellissimi...ma veramente scomodi con 2 passeggini...canottino palette e secchielli al seguito


----------



## Foglia (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si, un anno sono stato in costa rei ed ho girato un po


Il consiglio è proprio quello di traghettarvi la macchina, se potete 
Oppure evitare il "viaggio della speranza" in traghetto, e poi noleggiarne una in loco 
Io l'ho visitata da un lato privilegiato: il mare


----------



## Tachipirina (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Conosco. Molto bella. L'idea è di partire con 2 moto e macchina, arrivare in Corsica, attraversarla, traghetto e Sardegna.
> Comunque cerchiamo parte nord, anche se ci piacerebbe zona porto cervo perché ci sono amici


bel giro corsica/sardegna...... direi di si, le moto sono d'obbligo quando si posseggono portarle......
se passi dalla Palombaggia  fai un bagno per me grazie


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Con la bimba piccola è una scelta molto molto comoda .
> Mai stata però io coi bimbi...e andata 1 volta sola da ragazza
> Un anno col piccolo di 3 mesi...siamo andati alle 5 terre...posti bellissimi...ma veramente scomodi con 2 passeggini...canottino palette e secchielli al seguito


corro tutto l'anno, quando vado in vacanza non voglio fare niente    voglio stare comoda e godermi un po' di pace, tanto la bimba vuole il babbo


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Due mesi al mare. Poveretti!


Ne approfitto. Così faccio il pieno per tutti i mesi dell’anno che non lo vedo.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> riviera romagnola


Ho passato tante estati a Riccione. Molto bello per i bimbi.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ho passato tante estati a Riccione. Molto bello per i bimbi.


mia figlia adora la sabbia, si diverte come una matta col babbo e io mi rilasso un po'


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Conosco. Molto bella. L'idea è di partire con 2 moto e macchina, arrivare in *Corsica, attraversarla*, traghetto e Sardegna.
> Comunque cerchiamo parte nord, anche se ci piacerebbe zona porto cervo perché ci sono amici


Peccato solo attraversarla.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Peccato solo attraversarla.


vorresti conquistarla e annetterla all'italia?


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia figlia adora la sabbia, si diverte come una matta col babbo e io mi rilasso un po'


Fai bene. Quanto farete? Sai già?


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Fai bene. Quanto farete? Sai già?


purtroppo solo una settimana perché ho il marito stakanovista


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> vorresti conquistarla e annetterla all'italia?


Assolutamente no. Meglio, decisamente meglio, così com'è ora.


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> vorresti conquistarla e annetterla all'italia?


potrebbe anche essere una buona idea, ma evitiamo di bombardarla almeno.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> purtroppo solo una settimana perché ho il marito stakanovista


Volendo avrebbe potuto prendere più giorni?


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> bel giro corsica/sardegna...... direi di si, le moto sono d'obbligo quando si posseggono portarle......
> se passi dalla Palombaggia  fai un bagno per me grazie


Pensavo di fare la costa ovest


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Volevo avrebbe potuto prendere più giorni?


La ditta è del padre 
Potrebbe prendere tutti i giorni che vuole 
Ma non vuole


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Pensavo di fare la costa ovest


Impegnativa, ma bella.


----------



## Gattaro42 (18 Marzo 2022)

Vacanza di qualche giorno sotto pasqua, credo zona valsesia.
In estate una settimana a fine giugno, in trentino, e poi ad agosto al mare in liguria.


----------



## Foglia (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> riviera romagnola


Il mare non è bello, ma per i bambini è top 
A livello di infrastrutture, rapporto qualità/prezzo.... per l'Italia, non teme confronti.
Sotto il profilo del mare, dall'altra parte è decisamente molto, molto, meglio  Prezzi un tempo vantaggiosi, con l'ingresso della Croazia in UE forse un pò meno, ma posti che variano da così

Krk Island Croatia Photographs - William Horton Photography 

tanto per restare al nord , a così

Top 9 Things To Do In Dugi Otok - Feel Dugi Otok 

a così all'estremo sud:

Hvar island, Croatia - HVAR accommodation and travel info (hvarinfo.com) 

(Madò, che nostalgia, e che voglia   ).

Comunque, con una bambina di 4 anni, sabbia forever


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Impegnativa, ma bella.


Già fatta da giovane in moto è tenda ... il giro completo. 
Mi era rimasto nel cuore Porto .
Invece a Calvi, io e il mio amico correndo la sera in costume e scarpe sulla spiaggia ci prendevano per legionari


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Già fatta da giovane in moto è tenda ... il giro completo.
> Mi era rimasto nel cuore Porto .
> Invece a Calvi, io e il mio amico correndo la sera in costume e scarpe sulla spiaggia ci prendevano per legionari


Sarò anch'io dalle parti di Calvi e non solo.
Ormai sono di casa.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il mare non è bello, ma per i bambini è top
> A livello di infrastrutture, rapporto qualità/prezzo.... per l'Italia, non teme confronti.
> Sotto il profilo del mare, dall'altra parte è decisamente molto, molto, meglio  Prezzi un tempo vantaggiosi, con l'ingresso della Croazia in UE forse un pò meno, ma posti che variano da così
> 
> ...


Premetto che la prima che non ama i viaggi lunghi sono io  già per me due ore di macchina sono un tormento quindi destinazioni nel più breve tragitto (sono una fava lo so)
Mio marito è peggio di me da questo punto di vista
Poi il mare è quello che è ma tanto con la bimba sempre sul bagnasciuga stai…
Quando eravamo soli andavamo in Maremma con la barca e andavamo al largo 
Ma adesso non abbiamo più neanche la barca 
Quindi per ora con la cucciola facciamo cosi
Quando sarà più grande vedremo 
Io mi rifarei volentieri anche una crociera


----------



## ivanl (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io mi rifarei volentieri anche una crociera


Mai fatta e farei solo se costretto con la forza. Troppa gente in troppo poco spazio


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mai fatta e farei solo se costretto con la forza. Troppa gente in troppo poco spazio


C’è il modo di evitare le file se vuoi
Tanto quelle le fai solo per mangiare


----------



## ivanl (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> C’è il modo di evitare le file se vuoi
> Tanto quelle le fai solo per mangiare


E' proprio la costrizione in spazi ristretti e comuni con altra gente che mi urta


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> E' proprio la costrizione in spazi ristretti e comuni con altra gente che mi urta


Vabbè allora neanche un albergo


----------



## ivanl (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Vabbè allora neanche un albergo


là dormi e basta, poi sto fuori tutto il giorno, sulla nave mica puoi andartene


----------



## ologramma (18 Marzo 2022)

prenotato  casa in puglia come gli ultimi anni


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La ditta è del padre
> Potrebbe prendere tutti i giorni che vuole
> Ma non vuole


Rimani di più tu


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> là dormi e basta, poi sto fuori tutto il giorno, sulla nave mica puoi andartene


in nave ci mangi e ci dormi, hanno i ristoranti, poi certo che scendi, anche se c'è chi non è mai sceso di nave, io in nave ci sono stata pochissimo


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Rimani di più tu


sì, io da sola con la figliola, grazie ma non importa


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì, io da sola con la figliola, grazie ma non importa


Almeno ti fai qualche giorno in più.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Almeno ti fai qualche giorno in più.


e secondo te sarebbe riposante correre dietro alla bambina da sola?


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e secondo te sarebbe riposante correre dietro alla bambina da sola?


Beh ma se state a casa e lui lavora non sarebbe uguale? Meglio correrle dietro sulla spiaggia che per casa, in pieno Agosto, con il caldo.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh ma se state a casa e lui lavora non sarebbe uguale? Meglio correrle dietro sulla spiaggia che per casa, in pieno Agosto, con il caldo.


ma la sera lui torna a casa eh   al mare no
e poi a casa ci sono sempre i campi estivi e i nonni e io non ho 3 mesi di ferie


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma la sera lui torna a casa eh   al mare no
> e poi a casa *ci sono sempre i campi estivi *e i nonni e io non ho 3 mesi di ferie


Li fanno anche ad Agosto?


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Li fanno anche ad Agosto?


Alcuni si


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

il 2 giugno è giovedì 
Sogno il ponte al mare
Ma mio marito mi ha già detto di no 
Sto meditando se prendere la pupa e andarci da sola


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il 2 giugno è giovedì
> Sogno il ponte al mare
> Ma mio marito mi ha già detto di no
> Sto meditando se prendere la pupa e andarci da sola


vai da etta ti ospita


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> vai da etta ti ospita


 
grazie ma rifiuto e vado avanti


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> grazie ma rifiuto e vado avanti


ma vai in toscana però, grandi sconti ,lettini e ombrelloni te li tirano dietro , vai a suo nome


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ma vai in toscana però, grandi sconti ,lettini e ombrelloni te li tirano dietro , vai a suo nome


Io sono toscana
E sono stata al mare tanti anni in toscana
Ma non mi piace 
Potrei andarci però solo se fosse tutto gratis


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io sono toscana
> E sono stata al mare tanti anni in toscana
> Ma non mi piace
> Potrei andarci però solo se fosse tutto gratis


io di origini toscane ( genitore di Viareggio), 
ma anche io non adoro il mare della toscana da Follonica in giù un po' meglio come mare
 Elba, Giglio altra storia, molto belle


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io di origini toscane ( genitore di Viareggio),
> ma anche io non adoro il mare della toscana da Follonica in giù un po' meglio come mare
> Elba, Giglio altra storia, molto belle


Il mare è molto meglio ma tanto con una bambina di 4 anni e mezzo sempre sul bagnasciuga mi tocca stare… però l’organizzazione che hanno i romagnoli non ce l’ha nessuno 
C’è poco da dire


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

Intanto ho mandato la mail per sentire per agosto


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il mare è molto meglio ma tanto con una bambina di 4 anni e mezzo sempre sul bagnasciuga mi tocca stare… però l’organizzazione che hanno i romagnoli non ce l’ha nessuno
> C’è poco da dire


vero peccato il mare......... che comunque rispetto a tanti anni fa è migliorato


----------



## Vera (4 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> vero peccato il mare......... che comunque rispetto a tanti anni fa è migliorato


Da quando hanno rimesso a nuovo il sistema fognario, il mare è molto pulito.


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Aprile 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Da quando hanno rimesso a nuovo il sistema fognario, il mare è molto pulito.


si e dovrei dire di molto, anche rispetto agli anni 70/80


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Da quando hanno rimesso a nuovo il sistema fognario, il mare è molto pulito.


quindi confermi che quel colore marroncino che c'era 30 anni fa, aveva un motivo


----------



## Etta (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il 2 giugno è giovedì
> Sogno il ponte al mare
> Ma mio marito mi ha già detto di no
> Sto meditando se prendere la pupa e andarci da sola


Prendi e vai. Lascialo al caldo e fregatene.


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Pincopallino (4 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi confermi che quel colore marroncino che c'era 30 anni fa, aveva un motivo


Che poi è tutta roba naturale. Un po’ come i prodotti omeopatici.


----------



## Carola (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il mare è molto meglio ma tanto con una bambina di 4 anni e mezzo sempre sul bagnasciuga mi tocca stare… però l’organizzazione che hanno i romagnoli non ce l’ha nessuno
> C’è poco da dire


romagnoli  top x tutto dal cibo alla simpatia gestione accoglienza non come i liguri brrr

io andrò via la settimana di Pasqua poi agosto non so ancora idea era 10 gg vedere qualcosa con i ragazzi girando e  10  mare relax io e mio compagno


----------



## Etta (4 Aprile 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> romagnoli  top x tutto dal cibo alla simpatia gestione accoglienza non come i liguri brrr
> 
> io andrò via la settimana di Pasqua poi agosto non so ancora idea era 10 gg vedere qualcosa con i ragazzi girando e  10  mare relax io e mio compagno


Dove andrai a Pasqua?


----------



## Carola (4 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dove andrai a Pasqua?


Al caldo


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> romagnoli  top x tutto dal cibo alla simpatia gestione accoglienza non come i liguri brrr
> 
> io andrò via la settimana di Pasqua poi agosto non so ancora idea era 10 gg vedere qualcosa con i ragazzi girando e  10  mare relax io e mio compagno


@perplesso


----------



## Carola (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @perplesso


?
È Ligure ?


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ?


È ligure


----------



## Carola (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> È ligure




ho amici liguri eh ( gatto  sui vetri)
Ma ha anche casa il mio compagno e cavolo sembra che ti facciano un favore avere un pezzo in più di focaccia o darti un lettino appicciato ai vicini a costi folli
Spiagge libere zero cura 

in Emilia Marche ecc altro andare

infatti ci andiamo poco pochino a dire il vero anche se come posti sono belli mi piacciono


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @perplesso


io sono di Spezia.   con la Liguria non c'entro


----------



## ivanl (4 Aprile 2022)

Intanto le mie agognate tre settimane in giro per il mondo stanno a tanto così per andare a puttane assieme a buona parte dell'anticipo


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io sono di Spezia.   con la Liguria non c'entro


la provincia più bella in assoluto   
sono mezza ligure (spezia) mezza Toscana Lucca Viareggio


----------



## Carola (4 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> la provincia più bella in assoluto
> sono mezza ligure (spezia) mezza Toscana Lucca Viareggio


Lucca nel cuore ci ho vissuto meravigliosa ricordi stupendi


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io sono di Spezia.   con la Liguria non c'entro


Io non sono bravissima in geografia
Ma mi sento di dire che La Spezia sia Liguria


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Intanto le mie agognate tre settimane in giro per il mondo stanno a tanto così per andare a puttane assieme a buona parte dell'anticipo


Ahia  
Io invece domani prenoto


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non sono bravissima in geografia
> Ma mi sento di dire che La Spezia sia Liguria


ti danno informazioni false e tendenziose


----------



## ivanl (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ahia
> Io invece domani prenoto


Io sono a tanto così, due mesi..ci speravo, ma mi sa che le prossime due settimane porteranno notizie nefaste per la partenza


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io sono a tanto così, due mesi..ci speravo, ma mi sa che le prossime due settimane porteranno notizie nefaste per la partenza


Fa qualche scongiuro


----------



## ivanl (4 Aprile 2022)

Eh, da mò che sto facendo...sono un paio di mesi che ho dato il via al tutto


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io sono a tanto così, due mesi..ci speravo, ma mi sa che le prossime due settimane porteranno notizie nefaste per la partenza


bollette?


----------



## ivanl (4 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> bollette?


Moglie


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Eh, da mò che sto facendo...sono un paio di mesi che ho dato il via al tutto


Io ho deciso i giorni ieri  oggi mi sono attivata
Domani prenoto


----------



## ivanl (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho deciso i giorni ieri  oggi mi sono attivata
> Domani prenoto


Se mi muovevo ora, spendevo cifra a 4 zeri


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Se mi muovevo ora, spendevo cifra a 4 zeri


Azz


----------



## Carola (4 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Se mi muovevo ora, spendevo cifra a 4 zeri


Infatti ho prenotato tempo fa adesso sarebbe quasi il
Doppio


----------



## Etta (4 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> la provincia più bella in assoluto
> sono mezza ligure (spezia) mezza Toscana Lucca Viareggio


Abbiamo origini vicine.


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Abbiamo origini vicine.


che origini hai tu


----------



## Etta (4 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> che origini hai tu


Toscane.


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Toscane.


adesso scopro che ti stai spupazzando uno dei miei  miei cugini


----------



## Etta (4 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> adesso scopro che ti stai spupazzando uno dei miei  miei cugini


Mannagg mi hai scoperta.


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mannagg mi hai scoperta.


fai bene , le mogli mi stanno sul cazzo ferocemente


----------



## Etta (5 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> fai bene , le mogli mi stanno sul cazzo ferocemente


Povere perchè?


----------



## ologramma (5 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ahia
> Io invece domani prenoto


io ho fatto i primi dell'anno , sulla fiducia


----------



## omicron (5 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io ho fatto i primi dell'anno , sulla fiducia


no io non mi fido di nessuno


----------



## Tachipirina (5 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Povere perchè?


due stronze altezzose, sembra che ce l'abbiano solo loro e in orizzontale
due sorelle (stronze) che hanno sposato due fratelli miei cugini (coglioni)


----------



## Mir (5 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mancano 5 mesi alle ferie (che a noi toccano per forza a ferragosto), speriamo di poter andare al mare in tranquillità
> voi ci pensate di già?


Prossima settimana finalmente parto per un giretto in moto all'estero di 10 giorni....


----------



## Etta (5 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> due stronze altezzose, sembra che ce l'abbiano solo loro e in orizzontale
> due sorelle (stronze) che hanno sposato due fratelli miei cugini (coglioni)


Ah ok ho capito il genere. Ne conosco tante.


----------



## ivanl (7 Aprile 2022)

Ieri tentato blitz sul viaggio, detto alla moglie che per non perdere soldi potevo partire io solo con figlio: mi aspettavo un vaffanculo, ricevuto un 'sei indelicato e insensibile'. Non so se preoccuparmi...


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Aprile 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Prossima settimana finalmente parto per un giretto in moto all'estero di 10 giorni....


Vengo anch’io!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ieri tentato blitz sul viaggio, detto alla moglie che per non perdere soldi potevo partire io solo con figlio: mi aspettavo un vaffanculo, ricevuto un 'sei indelicato e insensibile'. Non so se preoccuparmi...


Non mi ricordo i problemi di tua moglie.


----------



## Mir (7 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vengo anch’io!


Volentieri


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ieri tentato blitz sul viaggio, detto alla moglie che per non perdere soldi potevo partire io solo con figlio: mi aspettavo un vaffanculo, ricevuto un 'sei indelicato e insensibile'. Non so se preoccuparmi...


ha l'amante


----------



## ivanl (7 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo i problemi di tua moglie.


Nessun problema, ha deciso di cambiare lavoro e quindi niente ferie


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Nessun problema, ha deciso di cambiare lavoro e quindi niente ferie


Ah capito.
Avrà messo in conto che tu invece abbia ferie da consumare.


----------



## ivanl (7 Aprile 2022)

il suo mantra è 'faremo l'anno prossimo'. Ho preallertato il figlio che sta gia' predisponendo le bestemmie in tutte le lingue. Se sopravvivo ancora un paio d'anni (ed il mondo pure), sarà maggiorenne e potremo mollarla al suo mare da mammà senza troppi sbattimenti e iniziare a vivere


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> il suo mantra è 'faremo l'anno prossimo'. Ho preallertato il figlio che sta gia' predisponendo le bestemmie in tutte le lingue. Se sopravvivo ancora un paio d'anni (ed il mondo pure), sarà maggiorenne e potremo mollarla al suo mare da mammà senza troppi sbattimenti e iniziare a vivere


Beh capisco che, se è un viaggio in un luogo sognato da tempo e poi non vi tornerete più, io sarei furibonda.


----------



## ivanl (7 Aprile 2022)

lo riprogrammo eccome, altrochè. Me ne frega nulla dei soldi che ci smeno. Ma rompe i coglioni lo stesso, la cosa


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> lo riprogrammo eccome, altrochè. Me ne frega nulla dei soldi che ci smeno. Ma rompe i coglioni lo stesso, la cosa


Boh io non capisco l’astio. Se non stai bene, chiudi.


----------



## ivanl (7 Aprile 2022)

Non è il momento; arriverà


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non è il momento; arriverà


Per me è terribile per te ed è disonesto nei suoi confronti.


----------



## omicron (8 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ieri tentato blitz sul viaggio, detto alla moglie che per non perdere soldi potevo partire io solo con figlio: mi aspettavo un vaffanculo, ricevuto un 'sei indelicato e insensibile'. Non so se preoccuparmi...


quanti giorni staresti via?


----------



## ivanl (8 Aprile 2022)

25


----------



## omicron (8 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> 25


mica pochi... a me mancherebbe mia figlia


----------



## ivanl (8 Aprile 2022)

perchè non è un'adolescente


----------



## omicron (8 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> perchè non è un'adolescente


e allora sei un temerario


----------



## ivanl (8 Aprile 2022)

siamo menti scientifiche e lineari entrambi, non litighiamo troppo, quindi


----------



## omicron (13 Luglio 2022)

tra un mese finalmente ferie, intanto sto pensando di portarmi dietro uno stendino da balcone e le mollette, ho anche controllato dove sia una lavanderia a gettoni
ditemi che non sono strana io


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tra un mese finalmente ferie, intanto sto pensando di portarmi dietro uno stendino da balcone e le mollette, ho anche controllato dove sia una lavanderia a gettoni
> ditemi che non sono strana io


Da curare …


----------



## omicron (13 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Da curare …


ti dirò di più, siccome le camere hanno la porta del bagno a vetro, la mattina c'è un sacco di luce che da noia, avevo risolto con un telo mare stretto nella porta, sto pensando di portarmi un reggitenda di quelli a vetro con la molla e una tenda nera     
oltre ovviamente ad una bella presa multipla visto che le prese negli alberghi mancano sempre


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti dirò di più, siccome le camere hanno la porta del bagno a vetro, la mattina c'è un sacco di luce che da noia, avevo risolto con un telo mare stretto nella porta, sto pensando di portarmi un reggitenda di quelli a vetro con la molla e una tenda nera
> oltre ovviamente ad una bella presa multipla visto che le prese negli alberghi mancano sempre


non verrei mai in vacanza con te


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti dirò di più, siccome le camere hanno la porta del bagno a vetro, la mattina c'è un sacco di luce che da noia, avevo risolto con un telo mare stretto nella porta, sto pensando di portarmi un reggitenda di quelli a vetro con la molla e una tenda nera
> oltre ovviamente ad una bella presa multipla visto che le prese negli alberghi mancano sempre


La presa multipla è una buona idea


----------



## omicron (13 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> non verrei mai in vacanza con te


ti piace stare scomoda?


----------



## omicron (13 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La presa multipla è una buona idea


gli adattatori li ho sempre avuti dietro perchè, per qualche motivo, non ci sono mai prese schuko negli alberghi e il phon ha la presa schuko, con la bimba piccola avevo anche un fornellino elettrico per scaldarle il latte, ho comprato direttamente una ciabatta


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti piace stare scomoda?


Io non programmo mai niente...il mio modo di preparare le cose per partire è sempre stato aprire la valigia all'ultimo minuto e buttare dentro roba...


----------



## omicron (13 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io non programmo mai niente...il mio modo di preparare le cose per partire è sempre stato aprire la valigia all'ultimo minuto e buttare dentro roba...


quindi il tuo modo di preparare le cose è non prepararle


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi il tuo modo di preparare le cose è non prepararle


praticamente si...ho provato a preparare le cose come si deve ma ho fatto peggio che meglio...mi dimentico tutto...se faccio come dico io in genere quello che resta senza le sue cose è mio marito...ma ormai c'è abituato


----------



## omicron (13 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> praticamente si...ho provato a preparare le cose come si deve ma ho fatto peggio che meglio...mi dimentico tutto...se faccio come dico io in genere quello che resta senza le sue cose è mio marito...ma ormai c'è abituato


io faccio la lista


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io faccio la lista


provata anche quella...scrivo metà roba di quella che mi serve...non funziona...se faccio invece tutto insieme e di corsa ho un mio schema mentale con cui difficilmente lascio a casa le cose che servono ( a parte le mutande di mio marito)


----------



## omicron (13 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> provata anche quella...scrivo metà roba di quella che mi serve...non funziona...se faccio invece tutto insieme e di corsa ho un mio schema mentale con cui difficilmente lascio a casa le cose che servono ( a parte le mutande di mio marito)


io in quel modo lo facevo da ragazza, ora ho talmente tante cose da fare e da ricordare che se non mi scrivo le cose (e le scrivo a mano a mano eh, mica tutte insieme), poi qualcosa mi dimentico


----------



## Reginatriste72 (13 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io in quel modo lo facevo da ragazza, ora ho talmente tante cose da fare e da ricordare che se non mi scrivo le cose (e le scrivo a mano a mano eh, mica tutte insieme), poi qualcosa mi dimentico


Anche io faccio la lista, almeno dimentico poco o niente. Io adoro le liste in genere


----------



## omicron (13 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche io faccio la lista, almeno dimentico poco o niente. Io adoro le liste in genere


è come la lista della spesa, se la scrivo, anche se la lascio a casa poi non scordo niente, se non la scrivo qualcosa dimentico


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tra un mese finalmente ferie, intanto sto pensando di portarmi dietro uno stendino da balcone e le mollette, ho anche controllato dove sia una lavanderia a gettoni
> ditemi che non sono strana io


Organizzatissima!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (13 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> è come la lista della spesa, se la scrivo, anche se la lascio a casa poi non scordo niente, se non la scrivo qualcosa dimentico


Idem! Poi io viaggio spesso in aereo e le valigie sono sempre insufficienti se non ho una buona lista di cosa portare è il delirio.


----------



## omicron (13 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Organizzatissima!


grazie   sono precisina e pignola, e siccome l'organizzazione tocca tutta a me, se poi mi manca qualcosa mi girano le balle


Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Idem! Poi io viaggio spesso in aereo e le valigie sono sempre insufficienti se non ho una buona lista di cosa portare è il delirio.


no no, noi ci si sposta in auto, fino all'anno scorso con la bimba piccola avevo dietro anche il frigorifero


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> provata anche quella...scrivo metà roba di quella che mi serve...non funziona...se faccio invece tutto insieme e di corsa ho un mio schema mentale con cui difficilmente lascio a casa le cose che servono ( a parte le mutande di mio marito)


Ho imparato che la lista si fa al ritorno.
Si scrive ciò che si è usato o ciò che si è comprato perché dimenticato. In più si può aggiungere una felpa.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho imparato che la lista si fa al ritorno.
> Si scrive ciò che si è usato o ciò che si è comprato perché dimenticato. In più si può aggiungere una felpa.


Sempre odiato le liste....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sempre odiato le liste....


Anch’io, però mi hanno salvata. Prima partivo con valigie strapiene a cui aggiungevo borsoni e sacchetti all’ultimo minuto. Poi portavo solo il necessario.


----------



## Mary Austin (13 Luglio 2022)

Io non faccio mai liste: preparo outfit completi con qualche pezzo intercambiabile, per il giorno e per la sera, ho il beauty sempre pronto nel quale metto campioncini di prodotti che mi procuro occasionalmente. Nel viaggio di andata mi butto sulle spalle una felpina da usare in caso di fresco. Aggiungo un completo da sport da lavare e riusare, una bustina di trucchi e qualche farmaco per eventuali urgenze. 
Prima di partire controllo sempre di avere con me documenti e carte di credito, che sono poi le cose essenziali con le quali sopperire a qualsiasi dimenticanza.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch’io, però mi hanno salvata. Prima partivo con valigie strapiene a cui aggiungevo borsoni e sacchetti all’ultimo minuto. Poi portavo solo il necessario.


Così lo facevo quando ero sola...arrovesciavo semplicemente l'armadio in valigia


----------



## omicron (13 Luglio 2022)

Mary Austin ha detto:


> Io non faccio mai liste: preparo outfit completi con qualche pezzo intercambiabile, per il giorno e per la sera, ho il beauty sempre pronto nel quale metto campioncini di prodotti che mi procuro occasionalmente. Nel viaggio di andata mi butto sulle spalle una felpina da usare in caso di fresco. Aggiungo un completo da sport da lavare e riusare, una bustina di trucchi e qualche farmaco per eventuali urgenze.
> Prima di partire controllo sempre di avere con me documenti e carte di credito, che sono poi le cose essenziali con le quali sopperire a qualsiasi dimenticanza.


Viaggi sola o con marito e figli?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Così lo facevo quando ero sola...arrovesciavo semplicemente l'armadio in valigia


Con l’elenco i figli si facevano la valigia da soli a 7 anni.


----------



## Lostris (13 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con l’elenco i figli si facevano la valigia da soli a 7 anni.


Proverò


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Proverò


Un anno mio figlio ha dimenticato il costume. L’abbiamo comprato. Non era grave. Poi non ha più dimenticato niente.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con l’elenco i figli si facevano la valigia da soli a 7 anni.


vedi...colpa di mia mamma che quando ero piccola non mi ha insegnato a fare la lista


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tra un mese finalmente ferie, intanto sto pensando di portarmi dietro uno stendino da balcone e le mollette, ho anche controllato dove sia una lavanderia a gettoni
> ditemi che non sono strana io


Beata te che fai due mesi di vacanza


----------



## omicron (13 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Beata te che fai due mesi di vacanza


 mi annoierei


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi annoierei


Vabbè tanto hai da stendere!


----------



## omicron (13 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè tanto hai da stendere!


che spirito di patata


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

https://www.riminitoday.it/cronaca/...ellaria-rimini-riccione-misano-cattolica.html


----------



## patroclo (28 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.riminitoday.it/cronaca/...ellaria-rimini-riccione-misano-cattolica.html


Ma secondo te uno va in quella zona per il mare?


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ma secondo te uno va in quella zona per il mare?


mia figlia sta a sguazzo tutto il giorno


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ma secondo te uno va in quella zona per il mare?


mah
guarda io  ero li 3 settimane fa e ti posso dire che l'acqua apparentemente era bellissima , mai vista in tanti anni cosi a Riccione,
anni 70/80 era veramente acqua marrone oggi limpida ....apparentemente pulita
poi credo che i giornali e le notizie in generale si scatenino in periodo estivo ed esagerare sempre.....
però anche vero che i batteri non si vedono a occhio nudo, ma che si può fare? 
tutti in città al parchetto? o tutti in mari incontaminati?  non tutti hanno il tempo e il denaro per andarci.


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ma secondo te uno va in quella zona per il mare?


anche io scelgo diversamente quando posso, ma non mi è sembrato così male........
lì ho respirato iodio del quale necessitavo e ci sono stata benissimo la mattina


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> mah
> guarda io  ero li 3 settimane fa e ti posso dire che l'acqua apparentemente era bellissima , mai vista in tanti anni cosi a Riccione,
> anni 70/80 era veramente acqua marrone oggi limpida ....apparentemente pulita
> poi credo che i giornali e le notizie in generale si scatenino in periodo estivo ed esagerare sempre.....
> ...


io ci sono andata subito dopo, il divieto è di ieri... speriamo che per ferragosto sia passato


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.riminitoday.it/cronaca/...ellaria-rimini-riccione-misano-cattolica.html


Voglio proprio vedere in agosto con il turismo che è ripartito (sembra) se vietano la balneazione in tutto il tratto.


----------



## francoff (28 Luglio 2022)

Non è che la limpidezza dell'acqua sia correlata alla secca del PO che trasporta acque con alta concentrazione di limi e quindi torbida? Presumo che quest'anno non ci siano state piene e la portata sia al di sotto della media da diversi mesi.


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Voglio proprio vedere in agosto con il turismo che è ripartito (sembra) se vietano la balneazione in tutto il tratto.


è ripartito, sono tutti pieni fino a settembre
cambieranno i parametri, lo fanno sempre


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Non è che la limpidezza dell' acqua sia correlata alla secca del PO che trasporta acque con alta concentrazione di limi e quindi torbida? Presumo che quest' anno non ci siano state piene e la portata sia al di sotto della media da diversi mesi.


nel lontano 2003 dissero che l'acqua era pulita a causa della mancanza di piogge


----------



## francoff (28 Luglio 2022)

Allora il mio dubbio è plausibile


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Luglio 2022)

beh qualunque cosa sia, tranquillamente cambieranno i parametri e la gente farà il bagno
altrimenti rovinano tutto il turismo della costa

ogni anno è così per alcune coste


----------



## francoff (28 Luglio 2022)

Che temperatura c' è a Riccione oggi?


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> beh qualunque cosa sia, tranquillamente cambieranno i parametri e la gente farà il bagno
> altrimenti rovinano tutto il turismo della costa
> 
> ogni anno è così per alcune coste


quando andavo a castiglione della pescaia, nella zona tra marina di grosseto e punta ala, sempre bandiera blu... ti avrei fatto  vedere l'acqua...


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Luglio 2022)

volevo allegare foto del 4 luglio ma non riesco va beh
amen


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Che temperatura c' è a Riccione oggi?


google dice 28 gradi


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando andavo a castiglione della pescaia, nella zona tra marina di grosseto e punta ala, sempre bandiera blu... ti avrei fatto  vedere l'acqua...


ma si ogni anno in questo periodo si scateno le notizie
i ns mari sono tutti inquinati anche i più cristallini


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> google dice 28 gradi


il mio amico mi dice (per messaggio,  30 gradi , mare poco mosso e ventilato ) AFFOLLATO da vomito
l'infame però è in giro in barca a vela


----------



## francoff (28 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> google dice 28 gradi


perdono ........ pensavo fossi a Riccione ... Io sono a Ortisei e sta piovendo ....... 20 gradi Celsius .......e mettono così pure domani.....Sabato a casa


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> il mio amico mi dice (per messaggio,  30 gradi , mare poco mosso e ventilato ) AFFOLLATO da vomito
> l'infame però è in giro in barca a vela


beato lui


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> perdono ........ pensavo fossi a Riccione ... Io sono a Ortisei e sta piovendo ....... 20 gradi Celsius .......e mettono così pure domani.....Sabato a casa


magari  fino a ferragosto non ci si muove


----------



## ivanl (28 Luglio 2022)

Già fatte due settimane oltreoceano; domenica, figlio permettendo (è rientrato ieri dall'Inghilterra e oggi gli faccio tampone), si parte per il mare. Tre settimane e le altre, fino all'apertura scuola, in smartworking dalla spiaggia 
Se fosse positivo (è raffreddato marcio), si rimanda di qualche giorno, per evitare di portare il virus ai nonni


----------



## ologramma (28 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando andavo a castiglione della pescaia, nella zona tra marina di grosseto e punta ala, sempre bandiera blu... ti avrei fatto  vedere l'acqua...


che mi fai ricordare  , di ritorno dalle dolomiti mi sono fermato per 4 anni  al campeggio il primo sulla strada per punta ala .
Grandissimo anche se un po datato con servizi non proprio all'ultimo grido ti parlo dei primi 4 anni del 1990 , ricordo che nel pieno del mese di agosto dopo aver posizionato la roulotte  andai per fare una doccia , ci misi più di mezz'ora  per ritrovare il posto dove avevo messo la roulotte   avevo fatto preoccupare la mia famiglia in attesa per mangiare.
Non so se c'è ancora , spiaggia stupenda  solo spero che lo hanno rimodernato


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

avranno cambiato i parametri come fanno sempre


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10443
> avranno cambiato i parametri come fanno sempre


Oppure avevano sbagliato le analisi prima.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10443
> avranno cambiato i parametri come fanno sempre


Non avevamo dubbi
Figurati se rischiavano la stagione


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oppure avevano sbagliato le analisi prima.


Si certo. sicuramente


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si certo. sicuramente


Basta davvero poco.


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

io sono malfidata... per me hanno cambiato i parametri, lo fanno sempre e con tutto
poi ci sta anche che abbiano sbagliato prima eh... ma allora che controllassero meglio prima di seminare il panico e il malcontento


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io sono malfidata... per me hanno cambiato i parametri, lo fanno sempre e con tutto
> poi ci sta anche che abbiano sbagliato prima eh... ma allora che controllassero meglio prima di seminare il panico e il malcontento


Ma ovvio che sia così altro che malfidata 
Era prevedibile
Ridicolo che abbiano anche fatto uscire la notizia


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta davvero poco.


A fantasilandia forse


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io sono malfidata... per me hanno cambiato i parametri, lo fanno sempre e con tutto
> poi ci sta anche che abbiano sbagliato prima eh... ma allora che controllassero meglio prima di seminare il panico e il malcontento


Ma i giornali, soprattutto quelli online (che poi sono praticamente gli unici ancora esistenti) come dice mio figlio, sono affidati a degli “scappati di casa” che non solo non conoscono l’italiano, ma vengono spinti a pubblicare il più possibile è più in fretta possibile, senza nessuna procedura di controllo delle notizie che arrivano da altri poveretti che vanno a caccia di notizie, anche sul sentito dire.
Non per niente siamo travolti da fake news e da persone che prendono sul serio invenzioni, manipolazioni e battute.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A fantasilandia forse


Io non so tutto, ma alcune cose le conosco, anche tramite altri. So come vengono fatte le analisi.


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma i giornali, soprattutto quelli online (che poi sono praticamente gli unici ancora esistenti) come dice mio figlio, sono affidati a degli “scappati di casa” che non solo non conoscono l’italiano, ma vengono spinti a pubblicare il più possibile è più in fretta possibile, senza nessuna procedura di controllo delle notizie che arrivano da altri poveretti che vanno a caccia di notizie, anche sul sentito dire.
> Non per niente siamo travolti da fake news e da persone che prendono sul serio invenzioni, manipolazioni e battute.


io avevo messo rimini today mi pare e si parlava di ordinanze del sindaco, non di una fuga di notizie dal laboratorio


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io avevo messo rimini today mi pare e si parlava di ordinanze del sindaco, non di una fuga di notizie dal laboratorio


Non escludo nulla, né che le analisi fossero accurate, né no, né che il sindaco sia un fesso.


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non escludo nulla, né che le analisi fossero accurate, né no, né che il sindaco sia un fesso.


arpae e sindaci... 

per Arpae vige il divieto di balneazione su gran parte della costa della provincia di Rimini dove, a causa dei risultati delle analisi, le acque sono risultate non idonee ai bagni. L'allarme è scattato il 26 di luglio quando, in seguito a un campionamento delle acque programmato da Arpae, i risultati avevano evidenziato inzialmente come i valori degli escherichia coli fossero al di sopra dei limiti fissati dalla legge. I primi cittadini delle città interessate avevano quindi firmato l'ordinanza che vieta la balneazione in 28 tratti di costa (poi scesi nel tardo pomeriggio di giovedì 28 luglio a 22) e, in particolare, per quanto riguarda *Bellaria* nei tratti foce Vena 2, foce Uso. *Rimini*: Torre Pedrera. Pedrera Grande Sud e Cavallaccio; Viserbella, la Turchia; Viserba, la Sortie e Spina Sacramora; Rivabella, Turchetta; *Rimini*, foce Marecchia e Ausa; Bellariva, Colonnella 1 e 2; Marebello, Istituto Marco Polo; Miramare, Roncasso e Rio Asse. *Riccione*: Fogliano Marina, Porto canale, colonia Burgo e foce Marano. *Misano Adriatico*: rio Alberello e rio Agina. *Cattolica*: foce del Conca e del Ventena.


----------



## Tachipirina (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10443
> avranno cambiato i parametri come fanno sempre


come ogni anno 
prima una costa poi l'altra a secondo di come vogliono rompere i coglioni


----------



## Tachipirina (3 Agosto 2022)

dovrebbero analizzare tutte le mattine ogni tratto
le correnti possono cambiare le cose secondo me


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> dovrebbero analizzare tutte le mattine ogni tratto
> le correnti possono cambiare le cose secondo me


sicuro, poi ha piovuto in molte zone del nord, i fiumi avranno portato acqua più "pulita"


----------



## Tachipirina (3 Agosto 2022)

io nell'89 ho fatto il bagno (pochissime volte solo quando scleravo per il caldo) nella mucillagine di Riccione
una cosa davvero schifosa soprattutto a riva facevo certi zompi per saltarla che sembravo bambi 
poi nell'acqua alta era "più pulito" erano alghe , ma facevano davvero schifo a vedersi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

Io non metto piede nell’Adriatico e nel Tirreno del nord da decenni.


----------



## Nono (3 Agosto 2022)

Quasi pronto.
Io sono peggio di Furio (viaggi di nozze)   
Bagagli studiati e in ordine.
Carico auto space saving 
Tabellina di marcia con orari, chilometri,  distributori, tappe .....

Nulla al caso .... devo aspettarmi il suicidio di mia moglie????


----------



## Lostris (3 Agosto 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quasi pronto.
> Io sono peggio di Furio (viaggi di nozze)
> Bagagli studiati e in ordine.
> Carico auto space saving
> ...


Non scherzare.
Furio c'è già qui, è @Ulisse.


----------



## ologramma (3 Agosto 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> dovrebbero analizzare tutte le mattine ogni tratto
> le correnti possono cambiare le cose secondo me


da noi tutto il litorale laziale e non balneabile tolto  qualche parte  , dovresti  vedere la gente che sguazza in acqua come se fosse una mare  ok , io che non faccio il bagno  saranno più di 15 anni , si pescano e mangiano anche le telline  che quando era tutto balneabile sono di un sapere eccezionale , fortuna che la gente le cuoce


----------



## Ulisse (3 Agosto 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non scherzare.
> Furio c'è già qui, è @Ulisse.


Ammetto di pianificare tragitto e bagagli.
Le soste quasi mai perchè tanto dipendono dai capricci di chi siede in auto con me...ma ne influenzo la scelta fingendo di non aver notato il cartello  

Preferisco (Anzi voglio) sapere in anticipo cosa intendono portare ed in che tipo di valiga.
questo perchè in famiglia si comportano come il gas: tendono sempre ad occupare tutto il volume a loro disposizione.
Anche con un boeing 737 a disposizione, si arriverebbe a dover scegliere cosa lasciare in garage per carenza di spazio.
quindi gli comunico i volumi a loro disposizione.
La forma della valigia/sacca mi interessa perchè mi permette di ottimizzare (space-saving) e velocizzare (ordine di caricamento consolidato) il carico.

non si tratta di pignoleria ma di efficienza.
Alla fine carico, scarico, guido solo io ed il peso di certi errori o inefficienze poi ricadono di conseguenza solo su di me.
meno si lascia al caso e meno spazio si lasciano agli imprevisti.

per il resto, sono molto lontano dall'essere Furio 

spero....


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ammetto di pianificare tragitto e bagagli.
> Le soste quasi mai perchè tanto dipendono dai capricci di chi siede in auto con me...ma ne influenzo la scelta fingendo di non aver notato il cartello
> 
> Preferisco (Anzi voglio) sapere in anticipo cosa intendono portare ed in che tipo di valiga.
> ...


mio marito mette il gasolio e controlla l'olio,  poi carica le valigie perchè la macchina è nuova e le deve mettere come vuole lui a me va pure bene perchè tanto sono troppo pesanti e le tirerei su a fatica
per il resto faccio tutto io, anche controllare l'itinerario e impostare il navigatore


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ammetto di pianificare tragitto e bagagli.
> Le soste quasi mai perchè tanto dipendono dai capricci di chi siede in auto con me...ma ne influenzo la scelta fingendo di non aver notato il cartello
> 
> Preferisco (Anzi voglio) sapere in anticipo cosa intendono portare ed in che tipo di valiga.
> ...


Mio marito ottimizza e carica moooolte cose.vero io mi porto via molti vestiti. 
Il problema è il resto. 
Visto che guidò io e mi scarico io la macchina. Lui arriva dopo. 
Di regola mi incazzo, perché fa scatole pesanti. 
Certo sfrutta tutti gli spazi, ma non si preoccupa di come devo poi scaricare


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ammetto di pianificare tragitto e bagagli.
> Le soste quasi mai perchè tanto dipendono dai capricci di chi siede in auto con me...ma ne influenzo la scelta fingendo di non aver notato il cartello
> 
> Preferisco (Anzi voglio) sapere in anticipo cosa intendono portare ed in che tipo di valiga.
> ...


Te saresti il mio incubo peggiore


----------



## Ulisse (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mio marito mette il gasolio e controlla l'olio,  poi carica le valigie perchè la macchina è nuova e le deve mettere come vuole lui a me va pure bene perchè tanto sono troppo pesanti e le tirerei su a fatica
> per il resto faccio tutto io, anche controllare l'itinerario e impostare il navigatore


mia moglie è pigra. 
si porta solo la bottiglietta per eventualmente bere e qualche snack per il bimbo.
un poco mi incazzo perchè non capisco il dover mangiare in auto, facendo briciole, giusto dopo aver fatto sosta l'autogrill. 



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mio marito ottimizza e carica moooolte cose.vero io mi porto via molti vestiti.
> Il problema è il resto.
> Visto che guidò io e mi scarico io la macchina. Lui arriva dopo.
> Di regola mi incazzo, perché fa scatole pesanti.
> Certo sfrutta tutti gli spazi, ma non si preoccupa di come devo poi scaricare


perfetto
l'anno prossimo vengo in vacanza con te.
Voglio provare la sensazione di sedere lato passeggero e di veder scaricare l'auto.


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mia moglie è pigra.
> si porta solo la bottiglietta per eventualmente bere e qualche snack per il bimbo.
> un poco mi incazzo perchè non capisco il dover mangiare in auto, facendo briciole, giusto dopo aver fatto sosta l'autogrill.


mio marito ha sempre da fare il che per me è perfetto, visto che sono una precisina cagacazzi e voglio tutto fatto come dico io senza nessuno tra i piedi che faccia commenti
quest'anno al mare mi porto pure la scopa e lo stendino e ho già controllato dove sta una lavanderia a gettoni
a me di mangiare non interessa, la bambina dorme, però ogni 2 ore io devo scendere di macchina


----------



## Ulisse (3 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Te saresti il mio incubo peggiore


non credo proprio.

A parte le limitazioni che impongo..e nemmeno sempre rispettate..poi per il resto sono una gran comodità in vacanza.
Mi alzo presto, vado a fare la spesa, preparo colazione, ritorno prima dalla spiaggia se serve per avviare il pranzo.
Prendo i cornetti caldi al forno la mattina e, se gradito, il gelato la sera.
E lo faccio per puro piacere visto che non ne mangio di queste cose

Controllo in anticipo le strade ed i potenziali locali del posto così quando vogliono uscire andiamo spediti alla meta.
Chiedo solo di essere lasciato in pace quando il pomeriggio vado a fare sport.

Forse mi lascio distrarre in spiaggia da qualche bella signora ma nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> però ogni 2 ore io devo scendere di macchina


se devi viaggiare per 6/8 ore mi sembrano eccessive tutte queste soste.
con me già alla seconda rischieresti di rimanere in autogrill 

lo stendino...perchè????
non lo accetterei mai in auto.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non credo proprio.
> 
> A parte le limitazioni che impongo..e nemmeno sempre rispettate..poi per il resto sono una gran comodità in vacanza.
> Mi alzo presto, vado a fare la spesa, preparo colazione, ritorno prima dalla spiaggia se serve per avviare il pranzo.
> ...


Mi fai quasi paura!!!Sei il marito perfetto...a parte la limitazione delle valige...a letto funzioni bene? no perché sennò potrei fare un pensierino a cambiarti con mio marito


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se devi viaggiare per 6/8 ore mi sembrano eccessive tutte queste soste.
> con me già alla seconda rischieresti di rimanere in autogrill
> 
> lo stendino...perchè????
> non lo accetterei mai in auto.


al massimo 3 ore, oltre devo scendere, fare due passi e prendere un caffè, è un'esigenza. e poi mi annoio 
lo stendino è di quelli da appendere al balcone, mio marito neanche l'ha visto, è già dentro la valigia


per andare in riviera è tutta superstrada, anche se di super ha solo le deviazioni e le rotture di cazzo


----------



## Ulisse (3 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> a letto funzioni bene?


dipende dalle aspettative.
qua fra tubi di Pringles, cobra, martellatori dell'Anas bisogna andare cauti con le promesse.

Però, sono sicuramente bravo ad ansimare


----------



## Reginatriste72 (3 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non credo proprio.
> 
> A parte le limitazioni che impongo..e nemmeno sempre rispettate..poi per il resto sono una gran comodità in vacanza.
> Mi alzo presto, vado a fare la spesa, preparo colazione, ritorno prima dalla spiaggia se serve per avviare il pranzo.
> ...


Il marito perfetto


----------



## Angie17 (3 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ammetto di pianificare tragitto e bagagli.
> Le soste quasi mai perchè tanto dipendono dai capricci di chi siede in auto con me...ma ne influenzo la scelta fingendo di non aver notato il cartello
> 
> Preferisco (Anzi voglio) sapere in anticipo cosa intendono portare ed in che tipo di valiga.
> ...


 no ma tu non sei vicino a essere Furio, lo sei!!  E io che pensavo che mio marito con la sua pignoleria fosse la migliore cover a disposizione! 
Il mio fa le liste da spuntare per fare i bagagli, (comodissime), poi inizia a spuntare tutto. Non contento alla fine quando le valigie sono pronte fa un super check in cui controlla meticolosamente la mia  ed io pazientemente resto li vicino in attesa del voto..


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> no ma tu non sei vicino a essere Furio, lo sei!!  E io che pensavo che mio marito con la sua pignoleria fosse la migliore cover a disposizione!
> Il mio fa le liste da spuntare per fare i bagagli, (comodissime), poi inizia a spuntare tutto. Non contento alla fine quando le valigie sono pronte fa un super check in cui controlla meticolosamente la mia  ed io pazientemente resto li vicino in attesa del voto..


io uguale...    con la differenza che mio marito la valigia non se la fa, non sa neanche cosa gli prendo (ovviamente quello che piace a me)


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

Qualcuno si avvicina al disturbo ossessivo compulsivo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> dipende dalle aspettative.
> qua fra tubi di Pringles, cobra, martellatori dell'Anas bisogna andare cauti con le promesse.
> 
> Però, sono sicuramente bravo ad ansimare


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno si avvicina al disturbo ossessivo compulsivo.


io sono quasi una maniaca del controllo


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> perfetto
> l'anno prossimo vengo in vacanza con te.
> Voglio provare la sensazione di sedere lato passeggero e di veder scaricare l'auto.


Va bene tu però tutte quelle cose che hai scritto le fai, vero?


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io sono quasi una maniaca del controllo


Un incubo


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io sono quasi una maniaca del controllo


Io il controllo non so dove sta di casa


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un incubo


dipende, se non hai voglia di fare una mazza, sei contenta    e sono contenta anche io che non ti ho tra i piedi e posso fare come mi pare




CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io il controllo non so dove sta di casa


sta a casa mia


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dipende, se non hai voglia di fare una mazza, sei contenta    e sono contenta anche io che non ti ho tra i piedi e posso fare come mi pare
> 
> 
> 
> sta a casa mia


Credo che il problema sia altrove, quando privi della libertà altrui


----------



## Angie17 (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io uguale...    con la differenza che mio marito la valigia non se la fa, non sa neanche cosa gli prendo (ovviamente quello che piace a me)


No il mio, dopo che gli preparo tutta la biancheria intima, per il resto fa da solo, perchè dice che tanto sicuramente mi dimenticherei qualcosa, quindi preferisce fare da solo..


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Credo che il problema sia altrove, quando privi della libertà altrui


ma io non privo nessuno di niente, anzi, hanno tutta la libertà di starmi lontani un braccio mentre io preparo le cose 


Angie17 ha detto:


> No il mio, dopo che gli preparo tutta la biancheria intima, per il resto fa da solo, perchè dice che tanto sicuramente mi dimenticherei qualcosa, quindi preferisce fare da solo..


mio marito fa meglio, quando arriviamo in albergo mi chiede se ho preso tutto


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dipende, se non hai voglia di fare una mazza, sei contenta    e sono contenta anche io che non ti ho tra i piedi e posso fare come mi pare
> 
> 
> 
> sta a casa mia


tienitelo stretto


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> tienitelo stretto


tutto mio


----------



## Angie17 (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io non privo nessuno di niente, anzi, hanno tutta la libertà di starmi lontani un braccio mentre io preparo le cose
> 
> mio marito fa meglio, quando arriviamo in albergo mi chiede se ho preso tutto


Fantastico!!


----------



## Ulisse (3 Agosto 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> no ma tu non sei vicino a essere Furio, lo sei!!  E io che pensavo che mio marito con la sua pignoleria fosse la migliore cover a disposizione!
> Il mio fa le liste da spuntare per fare i bagagli, (comodissime), poi inizia a spuntare tutto. Non contento alla fine quando le valigie sono pronte fa un super check in cui controlla meticolosamente la mia  ed io pazientemente resto li vicino in attesa del voto..


nooooo
Furio è un cagacazzi, inutilmente pignolo ed asfissiante.
Io cerco di essere efficiente su tutto e solo quello che potrebbe poi crearmi problemi.
La lista, per esempio, la faccio ma solo per la mia valigia.
Abitudine derivata dalle trasferte. Ho il mio kit basic di medicine, igiene, cavi, cavetti, prolunghe.
Trovo comodo dover ridurre al minimo l'improvvisazione.
Li prendo dal mobile ed inserisco in valigia gia tutto bello compartimentato.

Non entro assolutamente nel merito di cosa mettono gli altri nella loro valigia.
non mi interessa proprio perchè se dimentichi le mutande o le scarpe non sarà poi un mio problema.
e nemmeno sto poi a rinfacciarti che hai sbagliato..al più ti prendo per il sedere perchè mi diverte
ma poi ti accompagno in negozio a prendere quello che ti manca


----------



## Ulisse (3 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


>


hai ragione 
ma qua un onorevole tubo di smarties è ingiustamente paragonato ad uno di Pringles...


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> hai ragione
> ma qua un onorevole tubo di smarties è ingiustamente paragonato ad uno di Pringles...


e ma mica posso scambiare il certo per un incerto con questi dati....


----------



## Ulisse (3 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Va bene tu però tutte quelle cose che hai scritto le fai, vero?


ah si,
tutto vero.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e ma mica posso scambiare il certo per un incerto con questi dati....


perchè no?

l'incerto e la relativa scoperta possono invece essere dei formidabili asset per una nuova relazione.
Quando vado al cinema mi guardo bene dal leggermi la trama.
Non sapere e scoprire alla fine se ho fatto bene ad entrare è molto meglio che entrarci sapendo già tutto.

Il noto a priori, con la sua prevedibilità, stanca presto
e poi, pure io sto comprando a scatola chiusa eh 
adesso finisce che io sto a fare l'affare del secolo rifilando una fregatura


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ah si,
> tutto vero.
> 
> 
> ...


meglio per te non aprirla questa scatola...non sono un buon affare.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Agosto 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> meglio per te non aprirla questa scatola...non sono un buon affare.


ma io parlavo in generale eh.
replicavo perchè ritengo l'ignoto più intrigante ed interessante del noto
il noto e prevedibile lo apprezzo e cerco solo al lavoro


----------



## ologramma (3 Agosto 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> No il mio, dopo che gli preparo tutta la biancheria intima, per il resto fa da solo, perchè dice che tanto sicuramente mi dimenticherei qualcosa, quindi preferisce fare da solo..


noi facciamo le valige sempre molti giorni prima , io in compagnia della mia signora che controlla , lei non mi vuole intorno quando sceglie vestiti da mettersi ,  comunque siamo sempre in sintonia  perché nei vari viaggi fatti organizziamo bene la valigia che spesso è un trolley .
Altra cosa quando prendiamo casa al, mare li lei si sbizzarrisce nel portarsi dietro cose che li non si trovano , solo sono meno care  intendo le cibarie, e io approvo  e carico tanto siamo solo noi due in macchina  ce né di spazio


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno si avvicina al disturbo ossessivo compulsivo.


si avvicina?


----------



## Tachipirina (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io uguale...    con la differenza che mio marito la valigia non se la fa, non sa neanche cosa gli prendo (ovviamente quello che piace a me)


per noi che facciamo la valigia al marito o  compagno....chi non ha mai dimenticato le mutande del partner???? 
in compenso 8 paia di scarpe per me  (e sono una che fa la lista, un po' disordinata nello scrivere ma la fa.)

quando mi è successo qualche anno fa  si è *anche* incazzato......da allora ogni anno ripete sempre ma quest'anno i miei boxer   li vogliamo portare??


----------



## Tachipirina (3 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io sono quasi una maniaca del controllo


io  per le mie cose.........


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Agosto 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> per noi che facciamo la valigia al marito o  compagno....chi non ha mai dimenticato le mutande del partner????
> in compenso 8 paia di scarpe per me  (e sono una che fa la lista, un po' disordinata nello scrivere ma la fa.)
> 
> quando mi è successo qualche anno fa  si è *anche* incazzato......da allora ogni anno ripete sempre ma quest'anno i miei boxer   li vogliamo portare??


Io mi faccio la mia e lui la sua.. Inizialmente le facevo io, dopo le lamentele che sceglievo ma non erano le sue preferite., ho mollato il colpo.
Se la prepara da solo


----------



## Tachipirina (3 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io mi faccio la mia e lui la sua.. Inizialmente le facevo io, dopo le lamentele che sceglievo ma non erano le sue preferite., ho mollato il colpo.
> Se la prepara da solo


il mio gira senza boxer piuttosto


----------



## omicron (3 Agosto 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> per noi che facciamo la valigia al marito o  compagno....chi non ha mai dimenticato le mutande del partner????
> in compenso 8 paia di scarpe per me  (e sono una che fa la lista, un po' disordinata nello scrivere ma la fa.)
> 
> quando mi è successo qualche anno fa  si è *anche* incazzato......da allora ogni anno ripete sempre ma quest'anno i miei boxer   li vogliamo portare??


Le mutande no ma quando abbiamo fatto il fine settimana a luglio gli avevo preso solo una polo di ricambio, si è lamentato tutto il tempo che ad un certo punto gli ho detto di comprarne una  prima si lamenta che porto troppa roba, ne porto meno si lamenta che è poca


----------



## Angie17 (3 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io mi faccio la mia e lui la sua.. Inizialmente le facevo io, dopo le lamentele che sceglievo ma non erano le sue preferite., ho mollato il colpo.
> Se la prepara da solo


Anche per noi è così.  L'unica cosa che faccio per lui insieme alla mia valigia è mettere dentro la biancheria intima di entrambi.


----------



## ivanl (3 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se devi viaggiare per 6/8 ore mi sembrano eccessive tutte queste soste.
> con me già alla seconda rischieresti di rimanere in autogrill
> 
> lo stendino...perchè????
> non lo accetterei mai in auto.


Come si usa dire, quoto pure le virgole


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ammetto di pianificare tragitto e bagagli.
> Le soste quasi mai perchè tanto dipendono dai capricci di chi siede in auto con me...ma ne influenzo la scelta fingendo di non aver notato il cartello
> 
> Preferisco (Anzi voglio) sapere in anticipo cosa intendono portare ed in che tipo di valiga.
> ...


La frase più pericolosa di mia moglie: NON SI SA MAI
Quando andammo in Irlanda in moto, nella valigia destra della Pan 1100 c’era pure un ferro da stiro da viaggio che poteva anche produrre aria calda per asciugare i capelli. Ed abbiamo sempre dormito in B&B.


----------



## ivanl (3 Agosto 2022)

Noi siamo partiti per le ferie, casa dei suoceri, quindi tutto a disposizione già lì..sono andato a dormire dando disposizione di farmi trovare le valigie pronte da caricare 30 minuti prima della partenza (alle 3 di notte). Ho trovato: una valigia grande di circa 25kg, 6(sei!!!!) borsoni pieni, due zaini tipo scuola pieni, 2 portacomputer, 2 scatole cartone, 4 buste grandi.
Sono riuscito a mettere tutto nel bagagliaio, tranne le fottute buste che sono finite in auto rovinandomi la giornata (odio avere roba in giro per l'auto). Mai stato così vicino a lasciarla a casa. 
Per fortuna non ho trovato traffico e così ho potuto fare 1100 km in 8 ore con una sola sosta per fare rifornimento e basta. Sennò ammazzavo qualcuno


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2022)

Che belle le vacanze di coppia!


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Agosto 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> il mio gira senza boxer piuttosto


Capitato, di non aver messo gli slip in valigia, lui i suoi. 
Comprati. 
No no io non gli preparo niente, su lamenta troppo


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Agosto 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Anche per noi è così.  L'unica cosa che faccio per lui insieme alla mia valigia è mettere dentro la biancheria intima di entrambi.


Io la sua no, gliela ricorda, proprio proprio


----------



## danny (4 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Le mutande no ma quando abbiamo fatto il fine settimana a luglio gli avevo preso solo una polo di ricambio, si è lamentato tutto il tempo che ad un certo punto gli ho detto di comprarne una  prima si lamenta che porto troppa roba, ne porto meno si lamenta che è poca


Boh. 
Una valigia in tre, ma ognuno mette dentro le sue cose da solo.


----------



## Ulisse (4 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mio marito la valigia non se la fa, non sa neanche cosa gli prendo (ovviamente quello che piace a me)


non partirei mai per una vacanza senza sapere cosa ho in valigia.
Da quando avevo 15 anni che non faccio mettere mano a nessuno quando la preparo.



Tachipirina ha detto:


> quando mi è successo qualche anno fa si è *anche* incazzato


reazione incredibile proprio.
da lasciargli a casa anche i pantaloni e farlo girare nudo dalla cintola in giù


----------



## omicron (4 Agosto 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Boh.
> Una valigia in tre, ma ognuno mette dentro le sue cose da solo.


Se aspetto che lui si faccia la valigia non partiamo mai 




Ulisse ha detto:


> non partirei mai per una vacanza senza sapere cosa ho in valigia.
> Da quando avevo 15 anni che non faccio mettere mano a nessuno quando la preparo.


Fosse a casa se la farebbe, mica è scemo
Ma lui a casa non c’è quasi mai


----------



## Foglia (4 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando andavo a castiglione della pescaia, nella zona tra marina di grosseto e punta ala, sempre bandiera blu... ti avrei fatto  vedere l'acqua...


Bello bellissimo, ci sono stata anch'io. Nota negativa del mare toscano: quando si  "imbrutta" (Mi sa che ho coniato una parola ) non ce ne è per nessuno, o meglio: per i bambini di sicuro non ce ne è  
Quest'anno Romagna anche per me  , è.... il contrario della mia vacanza tipo (posti inculati ... Ma nemmeno la Toscana mare è il mio posto ideale, in compenso mio figlio si sta divertendo un casino).  L'anno scorso  (vacanze sempre nella provincia di Grosseto) abbiamo beccato tempo così così.... mare "grosso " (quanto basta a disincentivare un bambino con genitori prudenti  ), e in almeno un giorno abbastanza grosso da disincentivare pure me. Risultato figlio sempre in piscina (e meno male che c'era) . Qui anche quando il mare è mosso il bagno si fa lo stesso, speriamo solo di non farlo in un mare di m...a


----------



## Vera (4 Agosto 2022)

Mai fatto la valigia a qualcun altro che non fosse mia figlia in età prescolare. 
Faccio la valigia senza stress, se manca qualcosa amen, ne faccio a meno o la compro.
Le vacanze devono essere vacanze.


----------



## omicron (4 Agosto 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bello bellissimo, ci sono stata anch'io. Nota negativa del mare toscano: quando si  "imbrutta" (Mi sa che ho coniato una parola ) non ce ne è per nessuno, o meglio: per i bambini di sicuro non ce ne è
> Quest'anno Romagna anche per me  , è.... il contrario della mia vacanza tipo (posti inculati ... Ma nemmeno la Toscana mare è il mio posto ideale, in compenso mio figlio si sta divertendo un casino).  L'anno scorso  (vacanze sempre nella provincia di Grosseto) abbiamo beccato tempo così così.... mare "grosso " (quanto basta a disincentivare un bambino con genitori prudenti  ), e in almeno un giorno abbastanza grosso da disincentivare pure me. Risultato figlio sempre in piscina (e meno male che c'era) . Qui anche quando il mare è mosso il bagno si fa lo stesso, speriamo solo di non farlo in un mare di m...a


I cavalloni divertono un sacco eh  mia figlia ancora sarebbe piccola per quelli ma intorno ai 10 anni penso che si divertirebbe come una pazza 
Però qualche anno a Castiglione della Pescaia potevo portare le pecore al pascolo  a riva pieno di alghe da far schifo 
Però bandiera blu 
Era bello solo al largo


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Agosto 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> reazione incredibile proprio.
> da lasciargli a casa anche i pantaloni e farlo girare nudo dalla cintola in giù


si non capisco, a volte siete esagerati nelle reazioni.


----------



## ologramma (4 Agosto 2022)

castiglion della pescaia   , che bei ricordi  venivo a fare la spesa al supermercato  stavo in un campeggio sulla strada per punta ala , molti anni fa io tutte queste alghe non le ricordo


----------



## omicron (4 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> castiglion della pescaia   , che bei ricordi  venivo a fare la spesa al supermercato  stavo in un campeggio sulla strada per punta ala , molti anni fa io tutte queste alghe non le ricordo


noi andavamo nella parte tra castiglione e marina di grosseto, punta ala ci siamo andati a vederla ma non  a soggiornarci, prendevamo la casa per tutto il mese di agosto, mio suocero aveva la barca, andavamo sempre a fare il bagno al largo perchè a riva faceva schifo e poi c'era il casino


----------



## Warlock (4 Agosto 2022)

Vacanze, purtroppo fatte e finite.
Prima crociera della mia vita, portandomi dietro il Nerd che ha sua volta ha portato la fidanzatina 15enne pagando lui per lei.
Non pensavo ma è stata un'esperienza bellissima. In più sono riuscito a prendere solo 1 Kg, mi sono innamorato di Marsiglia e Barcellona e ho vinto The Voice (e ho dovuto gestire l'improvvisa popolarità) e ho avuto proposte di lavoro da impresari dello spettacolo che ho dovuto declinare essendo tutto a Roma.
Qualche problema però preso sul ridere, in quanto il Nerd e la fidanzata, sono veramente molto simili e li chiamavano "I Twins" e quando si baciavano tutti guardavano me e Santa Subito come se fossimo genitori depravati


----------



## omicron (4 Agosto 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Vacanze, purtroppo fatte e finite.
> Prima crociera della mia vita, portandomi dietro il Nerd che ha sua volta ha portato la fidanzatina 15enne pagando lui per lei.
> Non pensavo ma è stata un'esperienza bellissima. In più sono riuscito a prendere solo 1 Kg, mi sono innamorato di Marsiglia e Barcellona e ho vinto The Voice (e ho dovuto gestire l'improvvisa popolarità) e ho avuto proposte di lavoro da impresari dello spettacolo che ho dovuto declinare essendo tutto a Roma.
> Qualche problema però preso sul ridere, in quanto il Nerd e la fidanzata, sono veramente molto simili e li chiamavano "I Twins" e quando si baciavano tutti guardavano me e Santa Subito come se fossimo genitori depravati


ti piace marsiglia?


----------



## Warlock (4 Agosto 2022)

Si, somiglia molto alla mia Genova, è piena di murales, vicoli, la vegetazione scarsa che sembra più simile a quella che vedi a Bonifacio; e quando l'ho visitata c'era una giornata tersa con un venticello fresco. Probabilmente il clima favorevole ha lasciato un ricordo ancora più piacevole


----------



## omicron (4 Agosto 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Si, somiglia molto alla mia Genova, è piena di murales, vicoli, la vegetazione scarsa che sembra più simile a quella che vedi a Bonifacio; e quando l'ho visitata c'era una giornata tersa con un venticello fresco. Probabilmente il clima favorevole ha lasciato un ricordo ancora più piacevole


ah ecco, ti piace anche genova... ok... 
hai fatto anche  napoli, malta e tunisi (o palma di mallorca) vero?


----------



## Warlock (4 Agosto 2022)

Genova non vale perchè ci sono nato e ci vivo, e no, ho fatto Genova >> Marsiglia >>> Barcellona >>> Cagliari >>> Palermo >>> Civitavecchia >>> Genova


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Agosto 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Vacanze, purtroppo fatte e finite.
> Prima crociera della mia vita, portandomi dietro il Nerd che ha sua volta ha portato la fidanzatina 15enne pagando lui per lei.
> Non pensavo ma è stata un'esperienza bellissima. In più sono riuscito a prendere solo 1 Kg, mi sono innamorato di Marsiglia e Barcellona e ho vinto The Voice (e ho dovuto gestire l'improvvisa popolarità) e ho avuto proposte di lavoro da impresari dello spettacolo che ho dovuto declinare essendo tutto a Roma.
> Qualche problema però preso sul ridere, in quanto il Nerd e la fidanzata, sono veramente molto simili e li chiamavano "I Twins" e quando si baciavano tutti guardavano me e Santa Subito come se fossimo genitori depravati


Quanti anni ha tuo figlio?
Proprio ieri sera stavamo discutendo su...morosi...e differenze di età tra ragazzi.....tutti a darmi addosso se ragazzo 18ettene e ragazza 15enne...
...


----------



## omicron (4 Agosto 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Genova non vale perchè ci sono nato e ci vivo, e no, ho fatto Genova >> Marsiglia >>> Barcellona >>> Cagliari >>> Palermo >>> Civitavecchia >>> Genova


ah hai fatto quella "piccola"
io avevo fatto genova, napoli, messina, malta, palma di mallora, barcellona, marsiglia, genova


----------



## Warlock (4 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha tuo figlio?
> Proprio ieri sera stavamo discutendo su...morosi...e differenze di età tra ragazzi.....tutti a darmi addosso se ragazzo 18ettene e ragazza 15enne...
> ...


C'hai azzeccato: 18 & 15.
Abbiamo anche "incontrato" i genitori della "pulzella" (due cene visto che sono separati) per farci conoscere e per far capire che non eravamo dei criminali che vendevamo la loro figlia nel porto dove pagavano di più   
Quello di cui ho paura 8vista l'esperienza personale) è che sono molto legati, non è la classica avventuretta, e poi magari crescendo il non aver fatto esperienze dell'età giovanile, uno dei due prenda una sbandata e rovini il rapporto com'era successo a me...


----------



## omicron (4 Agosto 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> C'hai azzeccato: 18 & 15.
> Abbiamo anche "incontrato" i genitori della "pulzella" (due cene visto che sono separati) per farci conoscere e per far capire che non eravamo dei criminali che vendevamo la loro figlia nel porto dove pagavano di più
> Quello di cui ho paura 8vista l'esperienza personale) è che sono molto legati, non è la classica avventuretta, e poi magari crescendo il non aver fatto esperienze dell'età giovanile, uno dei due prenda una sbandata e rovini il rapporto com'era successo a me...


ossignur, il parentado a 15 anni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Agosto 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> C'hai azzeccato: 18 & 15.
> Abbiamo anche "incontrato" i genitori della "pulzella" (due cene visto che sono separati) per farci conoscere e per far capire che non eravamo dei criminali che vendevamo la loro figlia nel porto dove pagavano di più
> Quello di cui ho paura 8vista l'esperienza personale) è che sono molto legati, non è la classica avventuretta, e poi magari crescendo il non aver fatto esperienze dell'età giovanile, uno dei due prenda una sbandata e rovini il rapporto com'era successo a me...


Te lo do garantito al 100 %...si lasceranno...
Io ho mia figlia che è legatissima al suo moroso e anche lui a lei ovviamente...
Lui è spessissimo a casa ns e anche lui è venuto in vacanza con noi (si è aggregato gli ultimi 5 GG...siamo stati benissimo...ad averlo saputo l avrei portato dietro da subito)...
Ma hanno entrambi 18 anni...hanno praticamente la data di scadenza già scritta...
È un peccato perché lui è veramente un bravo ragazzo...
Ma sono troppo giovani...hanno una vita davanti ..
E la voglia di fare nuove esperienze... già solo l inizio dell' università l anno prossimo... porterà chissà quali cambiamenti....


----------



## Warlock (4 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ossignur, il parentado a 15 anni


Il parentado dovevamo conoscerlo anche per aver la manleva per portare la ragazza al'estero, e giustamente per farci conoscere. Lui poi andrà in vacanza con lei e la "suocera" prima di tornare a scuola...


----------



## omicron (4 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Te lo do garantito al 100 %...si lasceranno...
> Io ho mia figlia che è legatissima al suo moroso e anche lui a lei ovviamente...
> Lui è spessissimo a casa ns e anche lui è venuto in vacanza con noi (si è aggregato gli ultimi 5 GG...siamo stati benissimo...ad averlo saputo l avrei portato dietro da subito)...
> Ma hanno entrambi 18 anni...hanno praticamente la data di scadenza già scritta...
> ...


quando stavo col mio vicino di casa, io avevo 17 anni e lui 24, io le superiori e lui l'università, abbiamo passato due anni di lascia e prendi continui, però in vacanza insieme ai genitori non ci siamo mai andati, anche perchè lui aveva la piscina    quindi estate a sguazzo a casa sua e poi al mare con le amiche





Warlock ha detto:


> Il parentado dovevamo conoscerlo anche per aver la manleva per portare la ragazza al'estero, e giustamente per farci conoscere. Lui poi andrà in vacanza con lei e la "suocera" prima di tornare a scuola...


sì sì certo, lo capisco, però a me avrebbe parecchio inquietato sta cosa


----------



## Warlock (4 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Te lo do garantito al 100 %...si lasceranno...
> Io ho mia figlia che è legatissima al suo moroso e anche lui a lei ovviamente...
> Lui è spessissimo a casa ns e anche lui è venuto in vacanza con noi (si è aggregato gli ultimi 5 GG...siamo stati benissimo...ad averlo saputo l avrei portato dietro da subito)...
> Ma hanno entrambi 18 anni...hanno praticamente la data di scadenza già scritta...
> ...


Concordo. Tra l'altro mio figlio ha avuto solo due esperienze, non è di quelli che salta di fiore in fiore, è molto riflessivo e dopo essere stato mollato dalla sua prima ragazza per messaggio e con spiegazioni "ridicole" ci ha messo molto prima di trovare questa ragazza, e la cosa che mi fa propendere per l'esame del DNA è che ha detto: "Ho capito gli errori che ho fatto con l'altra ragazza e con questa cercherò di non commetterli"   

Però in effetti sono molto giovani, quindi ho il buco di culo stretto una volta che si molleranno...


----------



## Tachipirina (4 Agosto 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Concordo. Tra l'altro mio figlio ha avuto solo due esperienze, non è di quelli che salta di fiore in fiore, è molto riflessivo e dopo essere stato mollato dalla sua prima ragazza per messaggio e con spiegazioni "ridicole" ci ha messo molto prima di trovare questa ragazza, e la cosa che mi fa propendere per l'esame del DNA è che ha detto: "Ho capito gli errori che ho fatto con l'altra ragazza e con questa cercherò di non commetterli"
> 
> Però in effetti sono molto giovani, quindi ho il buco di culo stretto una volta che si molleranno...


sono tragedie....il mio quando a 17anni si è mollato con la ragazzina 16

LA VITA ERA FINITA 

lo guardavo e mi veniva a volte da ridere e pensavo (senza dirglielo sennò si sarebbe incazzato) chissà quanta acqua passrà sotto i ponti.... ed è stata così auna via l'altra 
oggi ne ridiamo , adesso ne ha 21 ne ha un'altra da un'annetto ...sperem che duri stanno per partire per una vacanza (da ricco che non è ) e se la paga quasi tutta lui, almeno che ne valga un poì la pena.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Te lo do garantito al 100 %...si lasceranno...
> Io ho mia figlia che è legatissima al suo moroso e anche lui a lei ovviamente...
> Lui è spessissimo a casa ns e anche lui è venuto in vacanza con noi (si è aggregato gli ultimi 5 GG...siamo stati benissimo...ad averlo saputo l avrei portato dietro da subito)...
> Ma hanno entrambi 18 anni...hanno praticamente la data di scadenza già scritta...
> ...


Mai dire mai mio figlio si è messo con l’attuale morosa che aveva 17 anni e sono insieme da 10 anni


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Agosto 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Mai dire mai mio figlio si è messo con l’attuale morosa che aveva 17 anni e sono insieme da 10 anni


I miei cognati si amano dalle elementari.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Agosto 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Mai dire mai mio figlio si è messo con l’attuale morosa che aveva 17 anni e sono insieme da 10 anni


Sicuramente...
Ma nemmeno essere sicuri che sia ...per sempre...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sicuramente...
> Ma nemmeno essere sicuri che sia ...per sempre...


Non ho detto questo… la vita è imprevedibile. Ed io un po’ spero nel loro per sempre


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sicuramente...
> Ma nemmeno essere sicuri che sia ...per sempre...


Al per sempre, ho sempre preferito il sempre.

Non ti amerò per sempre, ma ti amo sempre.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Al per sempre, ho sempre preferito il sempre.
> 
> Non ti amerò per sempre, ma ti amo sempre.


Beh...non male...


----------



## omicron (17 Agosto 2022)

Per motivi vari per il prossimo anno stiamo seriamente valutando l’opzione appartamento 
Parlando con persone conosciute in spiaggia che stanno facendo la solita valutazione, il papà del bambino che gioca con mia figlia ha avanzato il dubbio che potessero voler affittare tutto il mese e non a settimane, paventando poi l’idea di affittare un più famiglie per dividersi le spese 
“Poi se la casa fosse abbastanza grande da ospitare due famiglie, per qualche giorno ci potremmo anche sovrapporre”
Per un attimo ho pensato che intendesse una sovrapposizione fisica


----------



## ologramma (17 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Per motivi vari per il prossimo anno stiamo seriamente valutando l’opzione appartamento
> Parlando con persone conosciute in spiaggia che stanno facendo la solita valutazione, il papà del bambino che gioca con mia figlia ha avanzato il dubbio che potessero voler affittare tutto il mese e non a settimane, paventando poi l’idea di affittare un più famiglie per dividersi le spese
> “Poi se la casa fosse abbastanza grande da ospitare due famiglie, per qualche giorno ci potremmo anche sovrapporre”
> Per un attimo ho pensato che intendesse una sovrapposizione fisica


sono quattro anni che lo prendo giù nel salento , la vita non è come l'albergo ma se non si hanno presenter nel mangiare , cioè mangiare ricercato, si sta bene , noi da ex campeggiatori sappiamo comprenderci  e aiutarci  quindi lavoro poco  e svago tanto.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sono quattro anni che lo prendo giù nel salento , la vita non è come l'albergo ma se non si hanno presenter nel mangiare , cioè mangiare ricercato, si sta bene , noi da ex campeggiatori sappiamo comprenderci  e aiutarci  quindi lavoro poco  e svago tanto.


Poi tanto chi cucina e lava i piatti sono le signore.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Per motivi vari per il prossimo anno stiamo seriamente valutando l’opzione appartamento
> Parlando con persone conosciute in spiaggia che stanno facendo la solita valutazione, il papà del bambino che gioca con mia figlia ha avanzato il dubbio che potessero voler affittare tutto il mese e non a settimane, paventando poi l’idea di affittare un più famiglie per dividersi le spese
> “Poi se la casa fosse abbastanza grande da ospitare due famiglie, per qualche giorno ci potremmo anche sovrapporre”
> Per un attimo ho pensato che intendesse una sovrapposizione fisica


Condivideresti la casa con perfetti sconosciuti conosciuti in spiaggia?


----------



## ologramma (17 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi tanto chi cucina e lava i piatti sono le signore.


dai io faccio spesa , ramazzo per terra , scopo non mi sembra un termine esatto, sparecchio o apparecchio , porto l'ombrellone e asciugamani  , cucinare e lavare no, solo mutande e costume  quelle che ci vuole, pensa nel mio trolley avevo tante magliette e un paio di pantaloni lunghi .
I pantaloni solo per arrivare , magliette  prese ancora piegate e messe nell'armadio , dopo un mese la maggior parte  l'ho riprese e messe in valigia  senza aprirle :
Pantaloncini e quelli di mare che poi non ho messo per andare in spiaggia solo costumi


----------



## omicron (17 Agosto 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Condivideresti la casa con perfetti sconosciuti conosciuti in spiaggia?


Io no, ma penso nessuno, per questo ho avuto un attimo di dubbio


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai io faccio spesa , ramazzo per terra , scopo non mi sembra un termine esatto, sparecchio o apparecchio , porto l'ombrellone e asciugamani  , cucinare e lavare no, solo mutande e costume  quelle che ci vuole, pensa nel mio trolley avevo tante magliette e un paio di pantaloni lunghi .
> I pantaloni solo per arrivare , magliette  prese ancora piegate e messe nell'armadio , dopo un mese la maggior parte  l'ho riprese e messe in valigia  senza aprirle :
> Pantaloncini e quelli di mare che poi non ho messo per andare in spiaggia solo costumi


Appunto. Il carico di lavoro di una casa di vacanza è principalmente quello. Basta riconoscerlo.


----------



## omicron (17 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi tanto chi cucina e lava i piatti sono le signore.


Uno dei problemi è proprio il cibo, mia figlia non ha mangiato altro che pasta, carne e gelato, niente fritta né verdura, io mi arrangio ma alla fine tante Cose non le mangio, gli orari sono stretti (abbiamo fatto un aperitivo tutto insieme in spiaggia e abbiamo fatto “tardi”), oltre al fatto di avere una lavatrice se la bimba si sporca col gelato al cioccolato la maglietta bianca (successo ieri)
Cucinare e pulire tocca a me, il marito si tiene la bimba


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Uno dei problemi è proprio il cibo, mia figlia non ha mangiato altro che pasta, carne e gelato, niente fritta né verdura, io mi arrangio ma alla fine tante Cose non le mangio, gli orari sono stretti (abbiamo fatto un aperitivo tutto insieme in spiaggia e abbiamo fatto “tardi”), oltre al fatto di avere una lavatrice se la bimba si sporca col gelato al cioccolato la maglietta bianca (successo ieri)
> Cucinare e pulire tocca a me, il marito si tiene la bimba


L appartamento è comodissimo...
Mai lo prenderei in codivisione però...
Noi andiamo sempre in mobile home nei campeggi/villaggi..
Hai tutta la libertà del mondo...
Ma mai prenderei un appuntamento con un altra famiglia da stare all toghether..


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Uno dei problemi è proprio il cibo, mia figlia non ha mangiato altro che pasta, carne e gelato, niente fritta né verdura, io mi arrangio ma alla fine tante Cose non le mangio, gli orari sono stretti (abbiamo fatto un aperitivo tutto insieme in spiaggia e abbiamo fatto “tardi”), oltre al fatto di avere una lavatrice se la bimba si sporca col gelato al cioccolato la maglietta bianca (successo ieri)
> Cucinare e pulire tocca a me, il marito si tiene la bimba


Ma in vacanza si mangia un po’ come viene. Non saranno quelle settimane a uccidere nessuno.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> L appartamento è comodissimo...
> Mai lo prenderei in codivisione però...
> Noi andiamo sempre in mobile home nei campeggi/villaggi..
> Hai tutta la libertà del mondo...
> Ma mai prenderei un appuntamento con un altra famiglia da stare all toghether..


Io l’ho fatto da giovane con altre due coppie. Io sono molto tollerante e loro erano gentilissime e mi trattavano da principessa perché ero incinta. Stavo diventando matta. Dover concordare i pasti e gli orari mi rendeva isterica.


----------



## omicron (17 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> L appartamento è comodissimo...
> Mai lo prenderei in codivisione però...
> Noi andiamo sempre in mobile home nei campeggi/villaggi..
> Hai tutta la libertà del mondo...
> Ma mai prenderei un appuntamento con un altra famiglia da stare all toghether..


Ma infatti pagarlo insieme per risparmiare qualcosa ok, ma poi io mi faccio le mie settimane e tu le tue 
Stasera ha già proposto là chat di gruppo su whatsapp


----------



## omicron (17 Agosto 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma in vacanza si mangia un po’ come viene. Non saranno quelle settimane a uccidere nessuno.


Eh lo so ma io non mangio tante cose (e la pensione completa comunque la pago), alla fine se mangio qualcosa poi sto male, la bimba sta scoppiando


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2022)

Per me la vacanza è hotel o villaggio o B&b 
Niente in cui sua previsto cucinare o pulire 
Altrimenti sto a casa 
Ancora di più quando avevo i bimbi piccoli


----------



## omicron (17 Agosto 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me la vacanza è hotel o villaggio o B&b
> Niente in cui sua previsto cucinare o pulire
> Altrimenti sto a casa
> Ancora di più quando avevo i bimbi piccoli


A me l’albergo piace ma ho altre esigenze


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A me l’albergo piace ma ho altre esigenze


Ognuno ha le sue
Ripeto per me non sono vacanze, soprattutto con  i bimbi piccoli


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Agosto 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le sue
> Ripeto per me non sono vacanze, soprattutto con  i bimbi piccoli


In questo momento ho un golfo davanti, una scogliera sotto, mezza famiglia che dorme, dietro un bosco, di fianco a me due camper, uno norvegese, l’altro belga. E fuori diluvia e tira vento. Fa quasi freddo, mi sa che stanotte tiro fuori la copertina.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma infatti pagarlo insieme per risparmiare qualcosa ok, ma poi io mi faccio le mie settimane e tu le tue
> Stasera ha già proposto là chat di gruppo su whatsapp


Allora così ha senso...


----------



## omicron (18 Agosto 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le sue
> Ripeto per me non sono vacanze, soprattutto con  i bimbi piccoli


Tu non hai voglia di cucinare
Io non ho voglia di non mangiare o eventualmente di stare male


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Tu non hai voglia di cucinare
> Io non ho voglia di non mangiare o eventualmente di stare male


Io non cucino mai , lo fa mio marito 
abevo capito il tuo discorso per questo parlavo di esigenze diverse


----------



## Andromeda4 (18 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Per motivi vari per il prossimo anno stiamo seriamente valutando l’opzione appartamento
> Parlando con persone conosciute in spiaggia che stanno facendo la solita valutazione, il papà del bambino che gioca con mia figlia ha avanzato il dubbio che potessero voler affittare tutto il mese e non a settimane, *paventando* poi l’idea di affittare un più famiglie per dividersi le spese
> “Poi se la casa fosse abbastanza grande da ospitare due famiglie, per qualche giorno ci potremmo anche sovrapporre”
> Per un attimo ho pensato che intendesse una sovrapposizione fisica


Paventando addirittura?


----------



## omicron (18 Agosto 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Paventando addirittura?


Oggi sta parlando di scambiarsi i numeri e fare gruppi di whatsapp


----------



## Andromeda4 (18 Agosto 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Oggi sta parlando di scambiarsi i numeri e fare gruppi di whatsapp


No, chiedo perchè "paventare" significa minacciare... quindi l'idea di un'altra famiglia è una minaccia... mi ha fatto ridere.


----------



## omicron (18 Agosto 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> No, chiedo perchè "paventare" significa minacciare... quindi l'idea di un'altra famiglia è una minaccia... mi ha fatto ridere.


Io l’ho vista come una minaccia in effetti


----------



## Carola (20 Agosto 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me la vacanza è hotel o villaggio o B&b
> Niente in cui sua previsto cucinare o pulire
> Altrimenti sto a casa
> Ancora di più quando avevo i bimbi piccoli


mia mamma si lamentava in vacanza dicendo che cambiava solo aria ma aveva medesime incombenze
Era pesante ma ora la comprendo !
X non fare stessa fine come nocciola fuori stagione opto x villaggi tipo aprile / giugno o luglio serviti e riveriti 

agosto che costa tutto un botto utilizzino  le case che ci sono  perché si risparmia e non trovo casino
Il mio compagno ne ha una al mare in paoto che amo io in montagna  
Mangiamo spesso fuori ma anche in casa senza pretese se non qnd abbiamo voglia di cucinare x piacere 

 Essendo noi in 6 totali più cane ci si aiuta tutti devo dire che x ora funziona anche perché i ragazzi arrivano a fine dei loro giri
Qst anno senza fidanzati se no si diventa subito una tribu x cui noi e loro e stop


----------



## omicron (22 Agosto 2022)

ferie finite  oggi rientrati tutti a bomba


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

io non so voi... ma sto mandando mail per agosto


----------



## ivanl (3 Gennaio 2023)

Mi sa che quest'anno non si va da nessuna parte, se non giù dai suoceri


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mi sa che quest'anno non si va da nessuna parte, se non giù dai suoceri


noi veniamo da mesi d'inferno e ce ne saranno altri, non voglio negare a mia figlia quella settimana di mare che desidera praticamente  da quando siamo tornati


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2023)

Io come sempre farò vacanze spezzate con mia mamma fuori periodo e un paio di week lunghi con mio marito durante l’anno
I figli ormai autonomi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Io non so nemmeno quando avrò le ferie


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io come sempre farò vacanze spezzate con mia mamma fuori periodo e un paio di week lunghi con mio marito durante l’anno
> I figli ormai autonomi


noi abbiamo le ferie ad agosto, stavolta sono riuscita a scucire la settimana dopo ferragosto, meno casino e si spende anche qualcosa in meno


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io non so nemmeno quando avrò le ferie


con mio marito solo agosto  io le prendo senza problemi e poi nel mese di agosto nel mio settore sono tutti chiusi, anche lavorare è un casino


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2023)

Aspetto che mi passi il raffreddore.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Io sono in ferie ora, andrò via per Pasqua e sicuramente qualche ponte, poi ad agosto chiudiamo perciò ferie “obbligate”


----------



## ologramma (3 Gennaio 2023)

Io sono in ferie tutto l'anno , viaggi da organizzare mare sempre quel solito posto ,sono abitudinario


----------



## omicron (3 Gennaio 2023)

ologramma ha detto:


> Io sono in ferie tutto l'anno , viaggi da organizzare mare sempre quel solito posto ,sono abitudinario


Tu sei come mio babbo, un dipendente statale


----------



## ologramma (3 Gennaio 2023)

omicron ha detto:


> Tu sei come mio babbo, un dipendente statale


Se si può chiamare così la pensione allora sì


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Gennaio 2023)

Io ci sono ora, tra poco mi immergo in una vasca termale all’aperto…


----------

